# Cambiar sentido de giro de motor universal



## Deidara (Mar 12, 2013)

Buenas buenas... como están gente??! Nuevamente vengo a este foro en busca de ayuda... tengo un motor de bordeadora 







y hasta donde sé, es un motor universal con carbones... (perdonen sino es asi.. jaja) y necesito cambiarle el sentido de giro del rotor... seria algo fijo... no necesito que cambie el sentido a cada rato o con una llave... seria dejarlo fijo nada mas... porque es para ponerle una pequeña hélice y me vuele la peluca con el viento jajaja

Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 12, 2013)

Si es con escobillas (carbones) invierte la conexion de las escobillas (intercambialas) chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## Deidara (Mar 12, 2013)

fdesergio dijo:


> Si es con escobillas (carbones) invierte la conexion de las escobillas (intercambialas) chauuuuuuuuu



Si si carbones... pero es Alterna la corriente.. no creo que funcione...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2013)

En algunos se puede intercambiando los cables de los carbones , en otros chispea a lo bruto.

En otros se debe desarmar el motor e invertir tapas y rotor , prolongando los cables de los carbones.

Saludos !


----------



## Deidara (Mar 12, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En algunos se puede intercambiando los cables de los carbones , en otros chispea a lo bruto.
> 
> En otros se debe desarmar el motor e invertir tapas y rotor , prolongando los cables de los carbones.
> 
> Saludos !



Si... hice lo que había dicho fdesergio al igual que tú, e invertí la conexión de de los carbones y al ser un motor en el que los carbones ya están gastados hacia un lado si chispea muchísimo pero como son carbones cuadrados los gire 180º y quedo bien... lo único que noté es que se calienta mucho la bobina... y luego de 15 o 20 segundos larga humo el motor, sobre todo en la parte de los carbones.. porque sera? 

Gracias a ambos nuevamente


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 12, 2013)

Entonces probá de desarmarlo e intercambiar tapas y eje juntos


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 13, 2013)

Es porque el giro hace una forma en las escobillas, debes cambiar o girar las escobillas 180 grados dentro de cada receptaculo, asi se acomoda al nuevo giro, ademas si podes limpia el colector del rotor con cuidado y retira sobrantes de carbon entre las delgas del colector, chauuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2013)

Fdesergio , hay motores universales que no fueron diseñados para que se les invierta el giro , porque se les buscó las mejores condiciones y eficiencia hacia un lado . . . . entonces hacia el otro lado tienen las peores condiciones y desventajas.

O sea que el campo del rotor no está a 90º del campo del estator.

Creo que son los pasos del motor


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 13, 2013)

Es mas probable lo que indica 2M, seria bueno unas imagenes de las piezas del motor, (campo, armadura y escobillas) para dar mejor un concepto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> O sea que el campo del rotor no está a 90º del campo del estator.


 
Pero no se ve a simple vista , porque desplazan las conecciones del rotor en el colector


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 13, 2013)

2M,  si tenes razon pero son motores muy especiales para el caso que se ocupa se que es un motor de esos sencillos que llevan alineadas las escobillas con el entrehierro del stator, los motores de los que hablas  llevan un grado de desplazamiento entre la posicion de las escobillas y el entrehiero del stator, si se puede llamar asi ese espacio por donde se ubican las bobinas del stator, chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2013)

Ummmmmmm , te digo porque me pasó con un motor de una lijadora para autos craftsman , que para una aplicación querían invertirle el sentido de giro y no se pudo.

Los carbones están como en cualquier motor , pero es como si hubieran girado el colector ¿se entiende?


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 13, 2013)

Aja, si eso tiene que ver con la posicion de la bobina en el rotor respecto de las delgas de conexion, de esa manera se desfasa, si cuando estan las escobillas alimentando esa bobina dicha bobina esta enfrentada totalmente o no al stator, no se si me explique


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2013)

Exactamente de eso hablaba , las conexiones desfasadas en un ángulo al soldarlas al colectror


----------

